

Show HN: The app that will help you achieve your daily goals - jairoavalos
http://www.checkmarkapplication.com/

======
ivanrodriguez
Been using it for about a week now, it's definitely helped me focus on daily
tasks

------
sidhtara
Looks slick. Just downloaded. Looking forward to testing it out.

------
eajr23
Pretty sleek and easy. Downloaded and tryin it out.

------
stanford5648
Looks great and works great!

